# Myspace - No Renewal



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

hey GCers. Maybe you wanna check out my band.


we are called No Renewal

heres a link http://www.myspace.com/norenewal

If you like us add us.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

*SOng name*

UNTITLED how about

risen with hope:smile:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> UNTITLED how about
> 
> risen with hope:smile:


by the way how was my guitar work on that? not too bad for a live home recording eh?


----------

